

Something is wrong with DNS resolver in Windows update - rk1987

All browser takes around 5-10s for &quot;resolving host&quot; while loading any website. Having this in windows 7 but it&#x27;s in Windows 8.1.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;answers.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;windows&#x2F;forum&#x2F;windows8_1-networking&#x2F;dns-issues-since-upgrading-to-81-resolving-host&#x2F;8e5b5a68-e8e6-462a-b53e-cde8915e82df<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;superuser.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;160832&#x2F;resolve-host-very-slow-windows-7<p>Considering recent Microsoft buggy update, is it good to install updates automatically?
======
rk1987
[Link 1] [http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows8_1-...](http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows8_1-networking/dns-issues-since-upgrading-
to-81-resolving-host/8e5b5a68-e8e6-462a-b53e-cde8915e82df)

[Link 2] [http://superuser.com/questions/160832/resolve-host-very-
slow...](http://superuser.com/questions/160832/resolve-host-very-slow-
windows-7)

------
rk1987
"Window Networking TroubleShoot Error: The connection between your access
point, router, or cable modem and the internet is broken."

